# Study in Germany with a lower GPA than 3.0?!



## boots-and-lipstick (Mar 29, 2016)

My husband-to-be wants to move to Germany. He graduated high school in 2011 with a GPA of 2.82 and haven't went to any university/college yet. He was in the army and stationed here in Germany for the last 3 years.
He wants to study in Germany. Is there any chance for him to study here?
A programm completely in German and with no NC.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

This will get you started:

https://www.study-in.de/en/plan-your-studies/

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/nach-deutschland/voraussetzungen/en/6017-admission-requirements/

A quick look at the second link suggests that 3.0 is the minimum GPA to attend Studienkolleg (the preparatory year for foreign students). Given that there will be competition for places - particularly with the arrival of so many refugees in the past year - I suspect that one would need more than the minimum to gain admission.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

What does he want to study? There may be a way, however, it would take a few extra years, be expensive, and rather difficult.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Some points you have to decide before:
where, what, goal,
than look for the right university for your goal, but be aware that it could be a hard and long way.
Most faculties are overcrowded by younger students and during a change of matriculation method ( 8 / 9.class)
number of firsties will be dublelled this year.


----------



## boots-and-lipstick (Mar 29, 2016)

*Sunshine* said:


> What does he want to study? There may be a way, however, it would take a few extra years, be expensive, and rather difficult.


Either Agribusiness or Business Management. 
The money shouldn't be too much of a problem as he can use his GI Bill.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

boots-and-lipstick said:


> Either Agribusiness or Business Management.
> The money shouldn't be too much of a problem as he can use his GI Bill.


Studium Internationales Business Management studieren - 93 Studiengänge
Landwirtschaft und Agrarwirtschaft Bachelor studieren - 44 Bachelor-Studiengänge


----------

